# cockapoo snow videos



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the first video was taken on the pitch, the second in the second and third clip is the same pitch but 3 days later 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Dva3OOTw3M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcCyDIZBYHI


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I love that! They are so cute. And blissfully quiet - Dylan is officially the noisiest dog on the planet. Since the snow I've been walking him on nearby fields with the ball launcher and he honestly barks from the moment he is off the lead to the moment I put him back on. I just can't believe how noisy he is. Today I had to stop throwing the ball just to get some peace, but even that only partially works. I need ear muffs to shut out the noise - never mind the snow!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my lot dont tend to bark unless they think they are barking at something. so its only if they see another dog or person. i love it when its nice and quiet and i can just walk with them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Kendal ... you never told us about dog no. 5 lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I love the second video. They look like they are having so much fun!


----------

